# garmin watch for cycling, strava... or not



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi 

I'm using Stava to monitor my cycling activity and to give me some motivation to push myself from time to time because I'm riding alone 90% of the time. I've experience some problems with my iPhone freezing even in not that cold temperature and also strava being stock in auto-stop mode.

I'm shopping around for a gps and I know Edges models are ideal for cycling. But I would like to have something smaller and that I could use for other sports from time to time (running, cross-country skiing, SUP)

Read some good things about Garmin Vivoactive HR(being like a mini-Fenix3) but I'm not that much into futuristic looks, neither getting textos or email on my watch. The Fenix 3 HR seems like a good choice but how does it performs for cycling compared to a proper cycling gps? Maybe two separate device (smaller edge and more basic forerunner watch)?

Would appreciate any advice as I'm in analysis paralysis at the moment... I've seen some used Fenix for sale and wondering if it's a bad idea... I own three bikes if this could be a deciding factor


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

I use different head units for different purposes. An Edge 810 where I want more info and/or mapping and an Edge 25 when I just want Time, Cadence, Heartrate.
On my arm is a Forerunner 920xt that does the recording and works nicely with my HRM and on the 4 bikes I've got Ant+ speed/cadence sensors for.

The 920xt is more accurate than the 810 or 25.
It also means that if I jump on someone else's bike, I've still got good quality data.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

eBay has refurb Fenix 3's for $224. That's a pretty decent price for one of those. 

I have a Tactix (same case as the Fenix/Fenix 2). Its a big watch and I have skinny wrists. On rough sections it hits against the bone behind the back of my hand and the pain is bad enough to where I can't grip the bar. 

I find that a GPS that mounts on the bar/stem is better suited for mountain biking. It's more comfortable to not have a watch bouncing around on my wrist. I'm using the Edge 520 on my bikes.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I would consider the Lezyne Micro or Mini. Super small and they sync easily to Strava, also they have live Strava segments which is a pretty cool feature if you're into that sort of thing. The mini is $100 so you could buy 2 extra mounts and still be way under budget.

I was thinking about a watch but ended up with the Lezyne Super gps and am glad I did.


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

I have a Vivoactive HR. Though it's great for trail running and general fitness tracking, and yes it syncs and uploads automatically to both Garmin Connect and Strava, imo you'll be happier with a cycling specific device. I've been in that "analysis paralysis" for at least two years and still can't decide on a Garmin Edge.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Nice thing about the phone connectivity features is that you don't have to enable them. I only occasionally use my 520's ability to upload through my phone. Usually I wait until I get home. Once I used the weather alerts function. I've never used the call/txt notifications. I almost always turn my phone off during a ride, anyway.

I guess a lot really depends on how frequently you'd use the device for biking vs. the other things. I used a Forerunner 310XT for awhile (my wife uses it now) because I was doing a lot more running than biking and it was easier to just grab the same device (have a wrist band for it for running, and a 1/4 turn mount to put it on the stem for biking, so I don't deal with the poor fit of it while on the bike). It worked well enough. But I don't run anymore, so the Edge 520 makes more sense. It just works better on the bike. Couple more useful bits of data on the bigger screen. A legit topo map for quick reference. More accurate. Easier access to activity profiles through the OS, and a lot of other little things. IMO, it's Garmin's best device for MTB use right now. The 820 and 1000 are just too big, and I don't like touchscreens (I've been there - I also used to use a handheld Oregon 450 on my bike for awhile, and the touchscreen was irritating).


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

The more I think about it, I should just get an Edge 520. Even with speed and cadence sensor, mount and heart rate strap, it's much cheaper than a new Fenix3, the only watch I'm really interested about. At the moment, I want the gps mainly for biking. I think I would use a watch a lot more but don't really need it. Might go for the new Fenix 5 when they're available (less bulky) if I decide to get a garmin watch.


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

I was in the same position. My phone is just too flaky with accuracy. I used a 310 XT for quite a long time on my bars and recently got the 520 with the sensors. I like the bigger screen, I'm just waiting on the gravity mount so it sits in the top cap. I rarely use the connected functions as low most I don't really get many actual SMS messages anymore.


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

I wear a forerunner 230 as my daily watch. I use that for hiking, running and some light biking. I use a garmin 520 for any serious biking. The 520 is more accurate, more reliable and easier to use and gives more info. That being said, the forerunner 230 has been great and is about 80% as good.


----------



## mtbguy123 (Sep 25, 2012)

I have a Garmin Fenix 2 that has been very glitchy for me. I had alot of issues where if the battery got below ~50% the watch would go into a rolling reboot. After much research and talking with tech support, it was determined that there was a bug that was caused due to the vibration alert. Once I turned off that alert it was fine. It did lock up on me once after that, where I had to remove the battery to clear it. It has been fine ever since. That being said, I think I would recommend a Polar V800 or a Suunto Ambit 3. I have heard good things about those, and Garmins(in my opinion) have always been glitchy.


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

I have a Garmin Forerunner 230, which I use for both biking and running. You can link your Garmin Connect account to your Strava account, so after a ride you just sync your watch with Garmin Connect on your phone via bluetooth and viola... You Strava ride is ready to view...


----------



## alex-henson (May 6, 2016)

Those of you that have the Forerunner 230, does it give the capability to use z1-5 using either % max HR or karvonen? Tracking time in zones in my main need of such a device. Or are there better options?

I see the edge seems popular but I think something like that is more than I want......I am thinking simple, ~$200 or less, tracks HR zones, and gps tracks of my rides is a nice added benefit but not necessary.


----------



## bch238 (May 27, 2013)

I use a Garmin Fenix 3 with a Garmin watch strap mount (a piece of rubber that sits on your bars around which you strap your watch). Works flawlessly with cadence sensor and HR monitor. Mounting it on the bar to the left of the stem lets me scroll with my left thumb using the up/down buttons. It also works perfectly with our Peloton stationary cycle.


----------



## zgxtreme (Mar 25, 2007)

I started with an Edge for riding and a Fitbit for daily use. Connect didn't link to Fitbit so I sought to better track all my health data with the minimal amount of devices. 

Sold or returned both and picked up a Fenix 3 HR in December. It has been phenomenal for my usage from riding, to daily use, to neighborhood walks with the wife. 

I've grown to love the clean cockpit of the bike and just ride. I don't watch any data during the ride and leave the screen on the HR Zone one so I can make sure I'm not burning out in advance of other days ahead I'd like to ride. 

For the HR monitoring, I do use the Garmin strap just to eliminate an errors I MAY encounter if just using the watches HR sensors. Outside of that, one device covers all my uses well.


----------

